

Shop gets trademarks [Sheldon Cooper|Gamer|Geek Nerd|:] + sues tech shops [GER] - DanielleMolloy
http://www.onlinewelten.com/games/netzweltgeschehen/news/unternehmen-sichert-markenrechte-begriffen-gamer-sheldon-cooper-verschickt-massenweise-abmahnungen-124451/

======
DanielleMolloy
To be exact, they currently send around "Abmahnungen" (written warnings;
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abmahnung](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abmahnung)
). Germany is quite "special" in these laws, and there is a lot of abuse of
this here. You can just wonder what the actual trademark owners are thinking
about this (and how someone can be convinced of officially registering terms
like "Gamer").

They secured these terms: 3020130411641 | Sheldon Cooper 3020130411668 | Geek
Nerd 3020130531612 | Barney Stinson 3020130537076 | Walter White 3020130606299
| Gamer

(registrations can be viewn here:
[https://register.dpma.de/DPMAregister/marke/einsteiger](https://register.dpma.de/DPMAregister/marke/einsteiger)
)

More information on the blog of the biggest affected shop:
[http://www.getdigital.de/blog/fall-trade-buzzer-abmahnung-
ge...](http://www.getdigital.de/blog/fall-trade-buzzer-abmahnung-
gerichtliches-verbot-der-benutzung-von-geek-nerd/)

